

FirefoxOS devices launch in Latin America - kevining
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2013/08/01/telefonica-announces-launches-of-first-firefox-os-devices-in-latin-america/

======
talles
Brazil in Q4, can't wait to get mine :)

